# Hapkido Testing



## FearlessFreep (Jul 15, 2007)

This Saturday, Daniel, Jessica, and I tested for Purple Belt in Hapkido.

We took videos of the test, most of which I ut here

Testing

These are a combination of kicks and grab escapes.

It was just the three of us so I had to test my escapes against my son, but the test was mostly for the knowledge and correct mechanics of the technique. The test was about 2.5 hour long.


----------

